# Flammèche



## Flammeche (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm a forum newbie, and this is my first Siamese.
She is called Flammèche, which means "Spark" in French.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You can't add attachments. You have to add the url with image tags to your post.


----------



## Flammeche (Feb 26, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> You can't add attachments. You have to add the url with image tags to your post.


Thanks, that's what I needed.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

She is so beautiful, I love her pretty blue eyes. :love2


----------



## pinkkitties (Feb 22, 2005)

She is gorgeous. I love her eyes :love2


----------



## Flammeche (Feb 26, 2005)

Don't tell me. Those eyes cost me $200 . 
I did not want a "show cat", but the breeder insisted the kitten was "show cat" quality due to her beautiful blue eyes. She was the last of her litter and no other female Siamese were available in my area. 
Now, she stole my heart.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

siamese have the most beautiful eyes  welcome to the forum


----------



## Peanut & Figaro (Feb 13, 2005)

Everybody else said what I was going to...The eyes are wow...I like the name as well...


----------



## Flammeche (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for your comments. I feel really welcomed.
My cat is a delight.


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

What a beautiful little girl! I have a male siamese kitten named Polo


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Siamese are so beautiful, love the blue eyes


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

I love your new baby! The blue eyes really stand out against the warm chocolate colors! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

what a cutie baby.


----------

